# Any ideas to dress up tower appearance



## cajun_duck (May 23, 2011)

I am building the swope towers and came across a situation. How do i make these look better than just a pair of boxes. Any ideas on what to do to make them more stable at the base? Every idea i come up with runs into one issue or another. Suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

cajun_duck said:


> I am building the swope towers and came across a situation. How do i make these look better than just a pair of boxes. Any ideas on what to do to make them more stable at the base? Every idea i come up with runs into one issue or another. Suggestions would be much appreciated.


what are your resting them on that would make them unstable? just seeing what we're working with here


----------

